
Should you have to give up privacy to recycle a printer cartridge? - Anechoic
http://www.bostonglobe.com/business/2017/09/17/should-you-have-give-your-privacy-recycle-cartridge/ic5e7uJXr88ByMVKyFxcqI/story.html
======
Jeremy1026
Just give them fake information and mail the thing in. So now cannon thinks
Tittle Sparkles lives at your address, whatever.

